# New Christian Martial Arts Association



## Jeff Boler (Aug 23, 2004)

The American Society of Christian Martial Artists now has a message board.  You may visit it here:

http://www.frankfortinfo.com/ascma/phpBB2/

This is a temporary location, as a web site design is currently in the works.  We are currently seekings some members who are interested in determining the organizations direction and ministry.

We will offer no ranks, no certifications, etc.  This is simply an attempt at developing a network of like-minded martial artists, who wish to share their experiences.

For further information, email me at: jeff.boler@frankfortinfo.com.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 26, 2004)

Jeff Boler said:
			
		

> The American Society of Christian Martial Artists now has a message board.  You may visit it here:
> 
> http://www.frankfortinfo.com/ascma/phpBB2/
> 
> ...



Good luck!


----------



## AaronLucia (Aug 27, 2004)

A good luck from me as well!


----------

